# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  कुछ उपाय जो दिल की बीमारियों से बचायें

## Krishna

इस पोस्ट में हम आपको बता रहे हैं कि किस तरह के उपाय आपको बचा सकते हैं आपके दिल की बीमारियों से |


हमारी खराब आदतें ही हमारे दिल को बीमार करती हैं। हमारे देश में बड़ी संख्*या में लोग दिल की बीमारियों के चलते अपनी जान गवांते हैं। समाचार पोर्टल न्*यूज ट्रेक इंडिया में सितंबर 2012 में छपी खबर के अनुसार हर पांचवां भारतीय दिल की बीमारी के चलते मौत का ग्रास बनता है। जो लोग अपने भोजन में अत्यधिक वसा, नमक, अंडे और मांस खाते हैं, उन्हें दूसरों के मुकाबले दिल का दौरा बड़ने का जोखिम 35 प्रतिशत अधिक होता है। खाद्य-पदार्थों से ही कोलेस्*ट्रॉल और ब्*लड प्रेशर का स्*तर नियंत्रित होता है। कैलोरी, वसा, कोलेस्*ट्रॉल, सोडियम आदि की मात्रा को निधार्रित करके दिल की बीमारियें को कम किया जा सकता है। दिल की बीमारी से बचने के लिए इन आठ तरीको को आजमाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*खाने पर नियंत्रण* दिल का रोग दूर करने के लिए सबसे ज्*यादा जरूरी है खाने पर नियंत्रण करना। अगर आप खाने में ज्*यादा कैलोरी ले रहे हैं तो शरीर में कोलेस्*ट्रॉल का स्*तर बढ़ेगा, जिससे दिल की बीमारियों के बढ़ने की आशंका ज्*यादा होगी। इसलिए खाने में पोषणयुक्*त आहार शामिल कीजिए, लो कैलोरी वाले आहार अपनाइये। फास्*ट फूड और जंक फूड खाने से परहेज कीजिए। 


*सब्जियां और फल* फल और सब्जियां विटामिन और मिनरल का अच्*छा स्रोत हैं। सब्जियों और फल में कैलोरी की मात्रा कम होती है और साथ ही इनमें फाइबर ज्*यादा मात्रा में होता है। हरी सब्जियों में पाया जाने वाला पदार्थ हृदय रोगों को होने से रोकता है। हरी सब्जियों और फलों का सेवन करने से आप ज्*यादा वसा वाले आहार जैसे - मांस, मछली, पनीर आदि कम खायेंगे, जो कि दिल के लिए फायदेमंद है।

----------


## Krishna

*साबुत अनाज* 
साबुत अनाज फाइबर का अच्छा स्रोत होता है जो ब्*लड प्रेशर और हृदय स्*वास्*थ्*य को विनियमित करने में अहम भूमिका निभाता है। साबुत अनाज या फिर इसके उत्*पादों को खाने में शामिल करके आद दिल को मजबूत बना सकते हैं। इसके लिए अपने डाइट चार्ट में जौ, कॉस्*कस आदि शामिल कीजिए। 


*वसा और कोलेस्ट्रॉल* 
खाने में वसा और कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा को सीमित कीजिए। खाने में संतृप्*त वसा और ट्रांस वास को कम करने से ब्*लड से कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा कम होती है और हृदय रोग होने का खतरा कम होता है। यदि शरीर में कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा ज्*यादा है तो दिल के दौरे का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कम वसा वाले प्रोटीन स्रोत चुनें* लीन मीट, अंडा, मछली, कम वसा वाले डेयरी उत्पाद प्रोटीन के सबसे अच्*छे स्रोतों में गिने जाते हैं। लेकिन अंडे को खाने से पहले उसके अंदर के पीले हिस्*से को निकाल देना चाहिए। मछली में वसा होता है, कुछ मछलियों में ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड होता है जो ब्*लड से फैट (ब्*लड में मौजूद वसा को ट्रीग्*लीसीराइड्स कहते हैं) कम करता है।   



*सोडियम की मात्रा कम करें* 
नमक का ज्*यादा मात्रा में सेवन करने से दिल की बीमारियां बढ़ने का खतरा रहता है। दिल के मरीज को नमक खाने से परहेज करना चाहिये। नमक में सोडियम होता है जिससे ब्*लड प्रेशर बढ़ता है। रक्*तचाप और हृदय रोग के बीच सीधा सम्*बन्*ध होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*धूम्रपान न करें* 
धूम्रपान फेफड़ों के साथ-साथ दिल के लिए नुकसानदेह है। प्रत्*यक्ष और अप्रत्*यक्ष दोनों प्रकार से धूम्रपान दिल को कमजोर बनाता है। इसलिए अच्*छे दिल के लिए बेहतर है कि आप धूम्रपान से दूर रहें।

----------


## Krishna

*योग और एक्*सरसाइज* 
नियमित रूप से व्*यायाम और योग करने से दिल मजबूत होता है। इसलिए हर रोज कम से 30 से 40 मिनट तक वर्कआउट करने की आदत डालिए। यदि आप बाहर नही जाना चाहते तो घर पर ही योगा और ध्*यान कर सकते हैं। 




इसके अलावा पानी का सेवन भरपूर मात्रा में करें। गर्मी के मौसम में कम से कम 8-10 ग्*लास पानी पीजिए। रोजाना भरपूर नींद लीजिए, सकारात्*मक सोचिए और दिल को जवां रखिए।

----------

